# When The Toilet Paper Runs Out



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I, like many here store large quantities of toilet paper plus I also store cases of compressed (coin) paper. But lately I've been considering what to use when it all runs out and curious if others consider this? I understand about using leaves, etc, as I've done in the past when outdoors. I also understand another option is to use cut up pieces of cotton cloth (old clothes) and to deposit them in a bucket of strong bleach. I do grow corn & understand corncobs have been used throughout history, but once again, that is something I've never tried.

Seems to me, the best long term, sanitary option is the bidet, which is simply a focused stream of water. Once again, this is something I've yet to try but they are very popular around the world & the reviews on Amazon are very favorable. So I have purchased some travel bidets along with a more permanent version that attaches to the toilet & water supply. Now a portable one could be as simple as a used plastic detergent bottle or maybe even a pump garden sprayer but I think the actual ones are designed better & would do a better job. They aren't expensive as the ones I have run $10 on Amazon. Since I happen to have a flex well pump, I hope to have water pressure long after the grid goes down. For that reason, I also have the version that attaches to the toilet.

Obviously, this is not an option for those living in extremely dry areas but that is not an issue here in Mississippi.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I plan on using illegals.:vs_clap:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I plan on using illegals.:vs_clap:


Some things are best done alone, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not think a bidet would work too well. Like you, I have never used one. But they were invented by the French and I have never met a Frenchy that did not smell like ass.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being we are going to Mars I want what the space boys will use.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, mooselims use their left hands.
Been doing it for centuries, even after the invention of toilet paper.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Henry VIII had a Groom of the Stool, whose job it was to clean His Royal Bum after, well,...... you know.

I plan on hiring my own Groom of the Stool.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Henry VIII had a Groom of the Stool, whose job it was to clean His Royal Bum after, well,...... you know.
> 
> I plan on hiring my own Groom of the Stool.


I hear if ya go to Seattle there's an old boy up there what can set ya up with some highly skilled immigrants.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Inor said:


> I do not think a bidet would work too well. Like you, I have never used one.


Well unlike you ********, I have used a bidet, I didn't think too much of it at first, it was in a home on the Big Island, and they do things differently there, like all their water come from rain water, no wells, and the septic tank and leach field... why bother with that, just punch down a few feet into a lava tube and that is your septic tank/leach field all in one, perhaps that's why they use only rain water... Anyway, it's not a bad experience, the one my friends had was called a Biffy Bidet, probably didn't cost much, but here is a link to the 10 "best" bidets.






I'm considering one as a Christmas Gift for the Lady Rancher... is it better than a vacuum cleaner?

*Rancher*


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

azrancher said:


> I'm considering one as a Christmas Gift for the Lady Rancher... is it better than a vacuum cleaner?
> 
> *Rancher*


If it keeps the stink off her bum then that's more important that a vacuumed carpet.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I would use my cat, I hate that thing.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

azrancher said:


> Well unlike you ********, I have used a bidet, I didn't think too much of it at first, it was in a home on the Big Island, and they do things differently there, like all their water come from rain water, no wells, and the septic tank and leach field... why bother with that, just punch down a few feet into a lava tube and that is your septic tank/leach field all in one, perhaps that's why they use only rain water... Anyway, it's not a bad experience, the one my friends had was called a Biffy Bidet, probably didn't cost much, but here is a link to the 10 "best" bidets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Power source 110? Used these in Japan.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

azrancher said:


> Well unlike you ********, I have used a bidet, I didn't think too much of it at first, it was in a home on the Big Island, and they do things differently there, like all their water come from rain water, no wells, and the septic tank and leach field... why bother with that, just punch down a few feet into a lava tube and that is your septic tank/leach field all in one, perhaps that's why they use only rain water... Anyway, it's not a bad experience, the one my friends had was called a Biffy Bidet, probably didn't cost much, but here is a link to the 10 "best" bidets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something don't quite seem right here .... a Rancher with a bidet? Ya know the old sayin' if it smells like ....... it probably is .......


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

azrancher said:


> Anyway, it's not a bad experience, the one my friends had was called a Biffy Bidet, probably didn't cost much, but here is a link to the 10 "best" bidets.


Thanks for the link. The one I purchased is #2, the Luxe Bidet Neo 120 - Self Cleaning Nozzle - Fresh Water Non-Electric Mechanical Bidet Toilet Attachment (blue and white).

I know folks want to joke about such matters but this is serious. Many preppers have no problem stocking food, water guns etc, but what about personal hygiene? Are you prepared for when the toilet paper runs out or are you just gonna wing it? You know how to make your own soap? Are you prepared for dealing with ladies that might be in your family/group? Have you researched menstrual cups and are they in your stores?

To me, personal hygiene items are just as important as any other items I stock. Similar to why I stock so many items, such as masks, gloves, disinfectants, etc to help stop the spread of disease. No more a laughing matter than dying of thirst or starvation.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> Thanks for the link. The one I purchased is #2, the Luxe Bidet Neo 120 - Self Cleaning Nozzle - Fresh Water Non-Electric Mechanical Bidet Toilet Attachment (blue and white).
> 
> I know folks want to joke about such matters but this is serious. Many preppers have no problem stocking food, water guns etc, but what about personal hygiene? Are you prepared for when the toilet paper runs out or are you just gonna wing it? You know how to make your own soap? Are you prepared for dealing with ladies that might be in your family/group? Have you researched menstrual cups and are they in your stores?
> 
> To me, personal hygiene items are just as important as any other items I stock. Similar to why I stock so many items, such as masks, gloves, disinfectants, etc to help stop the spread of disease. No more a laughing matter than dying of thirst or starvation.


Does it tickle and make ya wiggle?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Power source 110?


Some are powered but the one I have is not & works simply off of the water pressure.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Something don't quite seem right here .... a Rancher with a bidet? Ya know the old sayin' if it smells like ....... it probably is .......


I didn't say I had one, it was in the home of my friend... he's a truck driver.

And I may get one, they are easy to install (it's the seat), and they do clean.

*Rancher*


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

******* said:


> Are you prepared for when the toilet paper runs out or are you just gonna wing it?


We're just going to use these, on each other. 









Or, if it's really messy, one of these...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> We're just going to use these, on each other.


Maybe it's just me but danged if I want anyone messing with that zone of my body.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

******* said:


> Maybe it's just me but danged if I want anyone messing with that zone of my body.


I trust Tom to 'cover my ass'... so I guess I can trust him to 'uncover' it, too.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well I have about equal amounts of T.P. and paper towels. When the balloon goes up, the paper towel are off the kitchen menu. That doubles my time to keep the caboose loose.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So what do you dry your "bum" with? You don't just pull up your jeans, do ya?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Well I have about equal amounts of T.P. and paper towels. When the balloon goes up, the paper towel are off the kitchen menu. That doubles my time keep the caboose loose.


Yes, but what will you do when that runs out?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> Yes, but what will you do when that runs out?


Lambs ear


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

paraquack said:


> So what do you dry your "bum" with? You don't just pull up your jeans, do ya?


Well I assume you could just delay a bit & drip dry but I'm thinking that would be where you would use the reusable compressed paper or the pieces of cotton cloth. I'd much rather wash a bucket of these that were used for the final wipe than a bucket of ones used as TP. I had kids prior to the widespread use of disposable diapers and I'll never forget cleaning that diaper pail full of soiled cloth diapers.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Lambs ear


Yep, if you happen to have it but what about in the winter?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> Yep, if you happen to have it but what about in the winter?


Snow.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

******* said:


> Yes, but what will you do when that runs out?


Muslim style, I guess.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Dang.

If we ain't arguing Polly ticks round heah we talking crap to each other...:vs_lol:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Muslim style, I guess.


Yuk! Glad you don't live close.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Dang.
> 
> If we ain't arguing Polly ticks round heah we talking crap to each other...:vs_lol:


Shit happens.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Snow.


Ha. So if no snow? Maybe then use icicles? 

I'll stick with maybe a shot of warm water up the keister, rather than snow & ice. I may live in Mississippi but I still enjoy some creature comforts.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> Ha. So if no snow? Maybe then use icicles?
> 
> I'll stick with maybe a shot of warm water up the keister, rather than snow & ice. I may live in Mississippi but I still enjoy some creature comforts.


You worry to much. The art of survival is the ability to improvise.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> You worry to much. The art of survival is the ability to improvise.


Now you sound like my wife & not like a prepper. I guess I also worry too much about food stores, water purity, home security, EMP protection, etc., etc. Guess I need to learn the art of improvising as opposed to planning. Heck maybe everyone here needs to quit worrying about surviving a crisis. We can then stop these silly prepper discussions and have even more political discussions.

But seriously, what is better... being prepared for an occurrence or improvising a solution? For example, say you have 30 days worth of food stores & I have 100 days. We have a crisis that lasts 60 days. What is better? Having to improvise for those extra 30 days or being prepared for that duration of an event? My goal as a mature prepper is to have to improvise as little as possible so I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> Now you sound like my wife & not like a prepper. I guess I also worry too much about food stores, water purity, home security, EMP protection, etc., etc. Guess I need to learn the art of improvising as opposed to planning. Heck maybe everyone here needs to quit worrying about surviving a crisis. We can then stop these silly prepper discussions and have even more political discussions.
> 
> But seriously, what is better... being prepared for an occurrence or improvising a solution? For example, say you have 30 days worth of food stores & I have 100 days. We have a crisis that lasts 60 days. What is better? Having to improvise for those extra 30 days or being prepared for that duration of an event? My goal as a mature prepper is to have to improvise as little as possible so I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


I'm a survivalist. The ability to deal quickly with the situation given is key. Clear thinking and quick on your feet. You just can't expect to be able to stock pile all your creature comforts when SHTF until the end of time.
Preps are only temporary. I don't care how much you stockpile.... its only temporary.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Your kind of getting a little pissy... I joined your thread and put out the Idea of lambs ear. Then you said well what if in the winter and I said snow. Then you got pissy because I didnt say what you thought I should say... what ever that was ? So to you I say go wipe ypur ass with some nettles. :vs_lol:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> I'm a survivalist. The ability to deal quickly with the situation given is key. Clear thinking and quick on your feet. You just can't expect to be able to stock pile all your creature comforts when SHTF until the end of time.
> Preps are only temporary. I don't care how much you stockpile.... its only temporary.


We agree completely. Some of my preps are temporary. In that I include thousands of pounds of food stores and items like toilet paper, fuel, generators, etc. Then I prep for long term, or end of time, as you state. That includes hundreds of pounds of open pollinated garden seed, renewable meat sources such as chickens & catfish, solar power for flex well pump & essential electronics, all sorts of hand tools for many people... and items such as bidets for long term, end of time sanitation. The whole point of my bidet discussion is to address sanitation AFTER the paper & other short term items are gone. If you notice, much of my threads involve doing the same, be it gardening, axes, solar, water, etc. Temporary items are there just to survive until you can become self sufficient. Most of my planning is for the life after the inital stores are gone.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> We agree completely. Some of my preps are temporary. In that I include thousands of pounds of food stores and items like toilet paper, fuel, generators, etc. Then I prep for long term, or end of time, as you state. That includes hundreds of pounds of open pollinated garden seed, renewable meat sources such as chickens & catfish, solar power for flex well pump & essential electronics, all sorts of hand tools for many people... and items such as bidets for long term, end of time sanitation. The whole point of my bidet discussion is to address sanitation AFTER the paper & other short term items are gone. If you notice, much of my threads involve doing the same, be it gardening, axes, solar, water, etc. Temporary items are there just to survive until you can become self sufficient. Most of my planning is for the life after the inital stores are gone.


And thats all just peachy until the enemy runs your butt out of dodge. You can't take all the with you.

You must figure you and a few family members can take on anything that invades your turf? Good luck with that jus sayin... I'm afraid your being short sighted that you have every possible angle of SHTF covered and that your going to live on your plot of dirt for ever.

I hate to rain on your parade but sometimes the best of plans can go awry.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

azrancher said:


> here is a link to the 10 "best" bidets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched the video and when I heard the Bidet4me E-200 (their #10 recommendation) "has a massage mode for those night's you're feeling lonely" I was all hot to order it!

But when they got to the Novita Slimline BN-330 (#6 on their list) and I heard it "offers a pleasant bubble infused wash" I was thinking, Wow this is just what I need!

Until I heard the BioBidet Supreme BB-100 (their #4) has a "dedicated enema wash."

While I was pondering that, my ears perked up when they said the Toto C100 (#3) has "an adjustable heated seat ensures you aren't shocked when sitting on the throne on a chilly winter day." That's a nice feature.

However, when I heard the Luxe Bidet Neo 120 (the #2 pick) "works with all standard seats and has sleek chrome-plated control knobs" it appealed to the practical side of me.

And their #1 choice, the Brondell Swash 1000 available in both round and elongated models and has both a heated seat AND water.

Which do I want more?

All joking aside, I think this type of preparation (not the "H" kind) is a good idea and I need to investigate further.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Finite resources. No matter how high the limit of what's available, there has to be priorities.

On a boat, where there's no limit on money and society still functions ashore, I became a fan of sanitary wipes. Those would run out fast, but I doubt they'd run out fast enough to be a problem.

No disaster of any kind other than world war has ever affected the entire world; no natural disaster has ever affected the entire continental United States. Our preps are based on a couple simple premises: one, the disasters that have the highest chance of happening during our lifetime will be temporary. Even the world wars ended. Two, that it will be local, for some value of local. The problem won't be that we can't get out of the disaster, it will be how far we'll have to go and how long it will take us to get there. The first is a function of the disaster itself, the second of it's effect on the greater Seattle area.

Therefore, our primary plan is simply to leave. We intend to go where the lights are still on, credit cards still work and the coffee is still hot. In the past, since we established that plan and those priorities, it has served us well through two very minor issues-- a small earthquake and a power outage. Neither of those were serious at all, (The Nisqually Earthquake and a local power outage caused by a storm that lasted two nights) but they did demonstrate that a comfortable refuge is less than one tank of gas away, and that the largest challenge we would face would be getting there. The earthquake snarled traffic downtown to gridlock, and I ended up caught in it. Phones were overloaded, and my wife and I couldn't talk to each other until I got home. But once I got home, we were on the road out of town thirty minutes later. Traffic on eastbound 90 was also snarled even three hours after the quake. We ended up taking SR 20 rather then I-90, but we got over the mountains.

How far we have to go will depend on the disaster, but no natural disaster has ever crossed a range of mountains, and we live less than 90 minutes from the pass. How long it will take us to get there will depend on what mode of transport we have to use.

What I'm saying is that I'm not worried about toilet paper running out. I'm not even worried about sanitary wipes running out. We've made a choice to spend our resources being completely prepared for a disaster that lasts 72 hours rather than being partially prepared for a disaster that lasts a year and a half, because in either case, we're leaving. Therefore, we need enough preps to last until we get to either a destination that's out of the disaster zone or a functioning airport, whichever is closest.

Accordingly, we have enough food, water and basic medical supplies for ten days for us and our neighbors. Those supplies include sanitary wipes _and_ toilet paper.

Past, say, a half dozen rolls of toilet paper (we have a case) we're *so* not going to be here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Finite resources. No matter how high the limit of what's available, there has to be priorities.
> 
> On a boat, where there's no limit on money and society still functions ashore, I became a fan of sanitary wipes. Those would run out fast, but I doubt they'd run out fast enough to be a problem.
> 
> ...


I think you would do well getting a portable bidet.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Lambs ear


I've used that. It's not unpleasant and grows all over up here.



hawgrider said:


> Snow.


LOL done that too. A good handful does wonders after you get over the initial cold shock; the second handful you dont even feel.



hawgrider said:


> I'm a survivalist. The ability to deal quickly with the situation given is key. Clear thinking and quick on your feet. You just can't expect to be able to stock pile all your creature comforts when SHTF until the end of time. Preps are only temporary. I don't care how much you stockpile.... its only temporary.


I'm in your camp, hawgrider. I'm still learning about 'long-term prepping' - but having the skillset to improvise is critical to survival, which makes (for me) 'the simpler the system the better' my go-to for method choices.

Someone earlier wondered if we put our clean wet bum in jeans... I do. Dries fast, no worries.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> ... sometimes the best of plans can go awry.


That they do; and in SHTF likely faster and farther that ever imagined.
Old saying: Man plans, God laughs.
But...we all do the best we can with what we got. Or can quickly find.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> We're just going to use these, on each other.
> View attachment 63209


MG, I don't think those are available, they look too much like the real thing, scary black automatic weapons, just painted green and yellow, they don't even have the mandatory international orange tips.



MountainGirl said:


> Or, if it's really messy, one of these...
> View attachment 63217


I'm afraid we couldn't have one of those in the outhouse, too many of the lady preppers would have run it out of water by the time I needed to use it.

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Finite resources. No matter how high the limit of what's available, there has to be priorities.
> 
> On a boat, where there's no limit on money and society still functions ashore, I became a fan of sanitary wipes. Those would run out fast, but I doubt they'd run out fast enough to be a problem.
> 
> ...


And Ladies and Gentlemen ....... ^^^^^ This is what a 10 day prepper looks like. Errr ..... I mean smells like.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> And thats all just peachy until the enemy runs your butt out of dodge. You can't take all the with you.
> 
> You must figure you and a few family members can take on anything that invades your turf? Good luck with that jus sayin... I'm afraid your being short sighted that you have every possible angle of SHTF covered and that your going to live on your plot of dirt for ever.
> 
> I hate to rain on your parade but sometimes the best of plans can go awry.


The enemy might invade & take us over but they won't run me off. My farm is my Alamo & where I make my stand. I'm too old to run off & try to improvise & live off of nature. If you've ever read any of my posts, you would know I prep for all the families on our rural lane, so it will not just be me and a few family members. My stores are measured by the tons plus we have plentiful water, plentiful wild game, hundreds of cows, etc. All that being said, of course you can't cover every possible angle... but one can cover as many as possible. I constantly find a new area of need, cover it and then move on to the next. You might gather that by reading my threads. In this case it is dealing with the possibility of running out of TP. Knowledge is power and I don't doubt some have gained some valuable insight in this discussion as I'm sure most in this country aren't familiar with the concept of the bidet.

I just find it odd to have so much negativity from a fellow prepper. Seems we should be building up each other & learning from each other... not telling members they worry too much. The admin wants posts about prepping and I'm trying to help out the best I can but I can see why some with thinner skin might just lurk.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> The enemy might invade & take us over but they won't run me off. My farm is my Alamo & where I make my stand. I'm too old to run off & try to improvise & live off of nature. If you've ever read any of my posts, you would know I prep for all the families on our rural lane, so it will not just be me and a few family members. My stores are measured by the tons plus we have plentiful water, plentiful wild game, hundreds of cows, etc. All that being said, of course you can't cover every possible angle... but one can cover as many as possible. I constantly find a new area of need, cover it and then move on to the next. You might gather that by reading my threads. In this case it is dealing with the possibility of running out of TP. Knowledge is power and I don't doubt some have gained some valuable insight in this discussion as I'm sure most in this country aren't familiar with the concept of the bidet.
> 
> *I just find it odd to have so much negativity from a fellow prepper.* Seems we should be building up each other & learning from each other... not telling members they worry too much. The admin wants posts about prepping and I'm trying to help out the best I can but I can see why some with thinner skin might just lurk.


I find it odd that you got pissy because I suggested lambs ear instead of jumping on your euro jet stream up the butt.

Sorry butt... The jet stream may not be available to you at some point so then what? I offered a alternative. I really don't care about the jet stream butt massager I've seen them and tried one one time..... thats all I needed to tell me those bidet butt blasters are messed up they blast your crap all over the place and back up your butt... No thanks.

I stick with cut cloths to be washed out and lambs ear and snow or whatever else I decide to improvise with. Don't like it? Too bad.

Good day.

*Edited: Lets go back to page one the OP and I quote



Seems to me, the best long term, sanitary option is the bidet, which is simply a focused stream of water. Once again, this is something I've yet to try

Click to expand...

You have not even tried one.

I have. No butt blasters, crap splashers for me. Thank you very much!*


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

azrancher said:


> MG, I don't think those are available, they look too much like the real thing, scary black automatic weapons, just painted green and yellow, they don't even have the mandatory international orange tips.


I have a special carry permit for them, issued by the authorities here on Peaceful Mountain. 



> I'm afraid we couldn't have one of those in the outhouse, too many of the lady preppers would have run it out of water by the time I needed to use it.
> 
> *Rancher*


 LOL true that. They know what works.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


>


Excellent tune!

I like your style you have fiesty spirit!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

azrancher said:


> ... I'm considering one as a Christmas Gift for the Lady Rancher... is it better than a vacuum cleaner?
> *Rancher*


For cleaning poop from your ass, most things are probably better than a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I've been thinking about this too. What I decided was to use as little toilet paper as necessary for the first couple of wipes, then use a personal cloth kept in dilute bleach water to finish. That should make our toilet paper last at least twice as long, -and my ass will never have been so clean!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@******* This is a good post you have started. It is interesting that you brought up corncobs. When I was a kid I worked for a farmer who grew up using corncobs for toilet paper. Your concerns are valid. Nothing worse than an itchy butt. More seriously the acid in bowel movement can break down your skin and create bigger problems. It does no good to have stores of food and be so sick you can't eat. Hygeine is a vital aspect of preps. Great post.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TGus said:


> I've been thinking about this too. What I decided was to use as little toilet paper as necessary for the first couple of wipes, then use a personal cloth kept in dilute bleach water to finish. That should make our toilet paper last at least twice as long, -and my ass will never have been so clean!


Your "a little dab will do ya" approach sounds like some Bostonian high pollutin' crap and not really practical. A personal bleach rag for each family member, for step 2 of crack maintenance? Get a job.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Soft Toilet paper is overrated, when I was growing up, we had the telephone book, if I was lucky.

I'm storing some telephone books.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Your "a little dab will do ya" approach sounds like some Bostonian high pollutin' crap and not really practical. A personal bleach rag for each family member, for step 2 of crack maintenance? Get a job.


Actually is similar to what I envision and one reason I stock so much pool shock. I have read of using cotton rags for TP & then placing the soiled ones in a bucket of strong bleach for later cleaning. That reminds me too much of the old days of cleaning a bucket of cloth diapers. But I do see cloth rags use as a final step, after use of plant material, bidet, phone book, etc. This as a final step would provide great sanitation with less to clean up afterwards.

And as a reminder, liquid bleach doesn't store long, so stock up on pool shock. It is very concentrated and does not go bad.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Someone posted a video here about this very topic. it was entertaining and informative. Under normal circumstances we need to utilize TP once or twice a day. So in your stores then keep some compressed towlettes.

http://amzn.to/2yKYXJE

the link is just one example, they are not that expensive and if you search amazon, walmart, and many other retailers you can find many different brands and bulk size packaging.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

On a post some years ago, someone asked what would be critical in a SHTF situation. Many said some type of food, water, ammunition, silver, etc....

I said.. toilet paper!!!


My g/f laughs at me stocking it until I asked her what she’d do if there wasn’t any. Crickets.... crickets... she doesn’t laugh now.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Jackangus said:


> Soft Toilet paper is overrated, when I was growing up, we had the telephone book, if I was lucky.
> 
> I'm storing some telephone books.


We used to use sears and monkey wards catalogs, rub the pages between your hands to soften them. I can still remember when we got our indoor crapper.


----------

